# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Prehlađena dojilja , što smije/ne smije uzimati?

## migoh

Prehlađena sam , boli me grlo te curi nos.
Pretpostavljam da ne smijem uzimati kapi za nos već onu vodu sterimar .Što smijem /ne smije uzimati za grlo?U trudnoći sam negdje čitala da trudnica ne smije uzimati one pastile strepsils (zbog nekog sastava) , da li se to također odnosi i na dojenje ako je ta info točna?

----------


## kahna

Ja sam nos normalno kapala, ustvari kapam ga stalo, ali to je druga priča.
Ako želiš biti mirna, kupi si efedrin za djecu pa kapaj s tim - stvarno ne znam dali se i koliko izlučuje u mm.

Pastile za grlo su meni u ljekarni preporučili Septogal, one su na prirodnoj bazi.

----------


## migoh

> Ja sam nos normalno kapala, ustvari kapam ga stalo, ali to je druga priča.
> Ako želiš biti mirna, kupi si efedrin za djecu pa kapaj s tim - stvarno ne znam dali se i koliko izlučuje u mm.
> 
> Pastile za grlo su meni u ljekarni preporučili Septogal, one su na prirodnoj bazi.


hvala na brzom odgovoru   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

meni je Stanojević u rodilištu rekao da Operil slobodno mogu kapati. (uzimam dječji, OperilP)

kad osjetim da me "hvata", mutim lekadol.
za grlo... grgljam Hexoral, špricam propolic...

----------


## paklenica

Meni je neki dan magistra u apoteci htjela prodati samo Isla Moos pastile.
Navodno ostale septolete nisu za dojilje.

(nisam govorla koliko je dijete staro  :Rolling Eyes:  , naravno da je u dobi iznad 1 god već sve to uglavnom relativno)

osim pseudoefedrina, s njim je problem u smanjivanju mlijeka, a ne u izlučivanju pa šteti djetetu

----------


## *mamica*

> kad osjetim da me "hvata", mutim lekadol.


A meni je doc rekla da mogu isključivo Panadol...

----------


## apricot

moje dijete je već veliko
do godinu dana nisam ništa, sada sam se malo opustila

----------


## Danka_

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad osjetim da me "hvata", mutim lekadol.
> 
> 
> A meni je doc rekla da mogu isključivo Panadol...


Panadol i Lekadol jednakog su sastava (paracetamol).

----------


## grom

Za grlo preporučam grgljanje sa čajem od kadulje. Naravno, najbolje funkcionira ako se počne koristiti čim se osjeti prva nelagoda u grlu. Nema potrebe kuhati svaki puta svježe. Funkcionira i iz termosice.

----------

